# real magic



## walt1127 (Jul 4, 2013)

what is your opinion on it for salt water equipment


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't leave home without it. Spray it on reels/rods as soon as you get done with every outing.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 4, 2013)

i know it can be a touch subject with the fresh water guys. 

does it really work or is there something better to use


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 4, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> i know it can be a touch subject with the fresh water guys.
> 
> does it really work or is there something better to use



I've never had a reel or rod failure (rust/corrosion) since I starting using it 15 + years ago. Like I said, a good spray down after every use and you are good to go. Others like to spray with fresh water, etc but this is just the way I do it. 

When I get back home I do make sure to clean them up good to make sure no sand has found its way in. I am also very aware to not get any excess salt water in them while fishing as well.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 5, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> what is your opinion on it for salt water equipment



I use reelx for my saltwater stuff,here is a link so you can read up on it if you like

http://www.corrosionx.com/reelx.html


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 5, 2013)

Pick up at least two cans before you head out to PCB. Great stuff


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 5, 2013)

i got one can guess i better get one more


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

I just use WD 40. Been using it for over 20 years with no problem.
It may be a less expensive option for you.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

yeh everyone knows how cheap i am


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> I just use WD 40. Been using it for over 20 years with no problem.
> It may be a less expensive option for you.



Petroleum based solvents will dissolve foam grips and will dissolve certain parts on cheaper reels. WD40 was designed to be a cleaner of grease, grime and to remove adhesives.

Reel Magic is an excellent product! I always clean my reels and rods with fresh water at the end of each day than cover them with Reel Magic. When I get home, I tear all of reels apart and give them a proper cleaning.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Petroleum based solvents will dissolve foam grips and will dissolve certain parts on cheaper reels. WD40 was designed to be a cleaner of grease, grime and to remove adhesives.
> 
> Reel Magic is an excellent product! I always clean my reels and rods with fresh water at the end of each day than cover them with Reel Magic. When I get home, I tear all of reels apart and give them a proper cleaning.



That's a good point.  While I am cheap, I have learned that buying REALLY cheap things (rods with foam and cheaper reels) end up costing more in the long run, so I forgot about that point.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah you cant go cheap on everything


----------



## shallowminded (Jul 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> When I get home, I tear all of reels apart and give them a proper cleaning.



Can anyone summarize what a proper cleaning is? I am pretty ignorant on maintenance. Do you wipe all the interior parts clean and start over with regular reel lube/grease or do you spray reel magic on the inside and wipe them down?  I know some basics, like oil the bearings, worm gear. The instructions that come with reels are pretty useless.

Also, for baitcasters, do you use grease or oil on the clutch bearings?  Thanks for any tips - trying to make my gear last longer.  I usually give my reels and rods a light spray of diluted salt-away after each use.
Thanks.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 11, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> That's a good point.  While I am cheap, I have learned that buying REALLY cheap things (rods with foam and cheaper reels) end up costing more in the long run, so I forgot about that point.



I say this and now realize all my offshore rods have foam on them....


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 11, 2013)

shallowminded said:


> Can anyone summarize what a proper cleaning is? I am pretty ignorant on maintenance. Do you wipe all the interior parts clean and start over with regular reel lube/grease or do you spray reel magic on the inside and wipe them down?  I know some basics, like oil the bearings, worm gear. The instructions that come with reels are pretty useless.
> 
> Also, for baitcasters, do you use grease or oil on the clutch bearings?  Thanks for any tips - trying to make my gear last longer.  I usually give my reels and rods a light spray of diluted salt-away after each use.
> Thanks.



You are doing it right.   I find that most important thing that you have to do, other than what has been mentioned so far, is to make sure to not get sand near the reels!


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah all of my rods have foam to except maybe one thats cork just have to watch were your spraying you can always take the reel off the rod when you spray it


----------

